# Fujiwara Teruyasu Back In Stock



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2011)

We just got in a new shipment of Fujiwara Teruyasu knives... Everything is back in stock from him.

You can check out his knives on our website here:
Fujiwara Teruyasu @ JKI


----------

